# Whatâ€™s the temp inside YOUR home?



## WoodBurningDan (Nov 1, 2011)

Wood burning season has come into play here in New England. Down to the 30's at night, and 55-40 in the day.  Installed a new stove this year, and man, does this thing crank.....EFFICIENTLY!

The house is heated ALL winter ( or whenever need be ) by our stove ( for the past 22 years! ). The furnace doesn't come into play at all with heating, except the water.

Right now it is 37 degrees F outside, and Inside it's 75. F. ( woops, not use to this new stove ).

What's the temp in your home?




Boy do I love double glass doors on a stove. :D


----------



## HotCoals (Nov 1, 2011)

Bout 80 in here and just coals glowing some..last load(1/2) I think was about 9 last night.
Stove looks good!


----------



## WoodBurningDan (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks HotCoals,

It's a 1982 Salvo Machinery. Ciation IIW - W.

Was only used by someone for a very short time. I wire brushed it, and painted it.

80! Wow, that's not. I like 72.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 1, 2011)

That old hoss cleaned up pretty good.


----------



## project240 (Nov 1, 2011)

We are sitting at mid 30s outside and 76 inside. (2 and 24 Celsius)


----------



## pen (Nov 1, 2011)

295 K right now and about to see if I can find a hot coal or two from my partial load 14 hours ago.



pen


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 1, 2011)

WoodBurningDan said:
			
		

> Wood burning season has come into play here in New England. Down to the 30's at night, and 55-40 in the day.  Installed a new stove this year, and man, does this thing crank.....EFFICIENTLY!
> 
> The house is heated ALL winter ( or whenever need be ) by our stove ( for the past 22 years! ). The furnace doesn't come into play at all with heating, except the water.
> 
> ...



Heating for as long as you have you know for sure that at these temperatures it just doesn't take a whole lot of heat to get the house hot. Wait until January!

Around 80 here and it feels good. Just came in from hunting and I was a bit chilly. Wife had the stove going this morning so still plenty of heat in here.


----------



## Milton Findley (Nov 1, 2011)

Had a fire this morning, still about 76 in here.  Weather is changing tonight though, so I will be busier with the stove.


----------



## jacobk (Nov 2, 2011)

Started a fire about an hour ago house was 58 then now it is 71. 50 degrees outside with a low of 35 tonight


----------



## remkel (Nov 2, 2011)

37 outside, 75 in the kitchen, 72 in the office, 67 in the bedrooms......perfect


----------



## Todd (Nov 2, 2011)

80 downstairs 77 upstairs. Shouldn't of put that last load in, waste of wood.


----------



## kingston73 (Nov 2, 2011)

It's 68 in our bedroom, for us that's warm as we generally keep the thermostat set at 60.


----------



## shawneyboy (Nov 2, 2011)

74 and holding  with an outside temp of 46 right now.

Shawn


----------



## tsquini (Nov 2, 2011)

76 downstairs, 70 in the bedrooms. My biggest problem is that when the house gets below 72 it's too cold. 72, most of my co-works keep the house at 68. I'm spoiled.


----------



## NCredneck (Nov 2, 2011)

My 2nd burn in my new Summit....I IRed the crap out of it...got it up to 480 degrees and house temp went from 68 to 75....saw a little secondary action before dampering it down so the temps wouldnt get to hot.


----------



## rdust (Nov 2, 2011)

A comfy 70-71 in here, loaded the stove about 24 hours ago.  I just turned the t-stat up to burn down the coals so I could toss some more junk in the stove.  These BK stoves are just silly with their steady heat output, when I left for work at 7:30am it was 70-71 in here.


----------



## jtb51b (Nov 2, 2011)

I am 350 miles from home, but I can imagine its 85 in the basement and 73 or so upstairs. If the wife added wood before heading to her mothers.. If not, is 80 in the basement and about 68 upstairs, but she will hammer down ASAP as its going to be about 37 at home tonight..

Jason


----------



## WoodBurningDan (Nov 2, 2011)

rdust said:
			
		

> A comfy 70-71 in here, loaded the stove about 24 hours ago.  I just turned the t-stat up to burn down the coals so I could toss some more junk in the stove.  These BK stoves are just silly with their steady heat output, when I left for work at 7:30am it was 70-71 in here.



How do you get it to burn so long?


----------



## pen (Nov 2, 2011)

WoodBurningDan said:
			
		

> rdust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a blazeking.

But, w/ a good ash bed I've just gone my 2nd day of loading the stove w/ 14 hours inbetween a load of 3 - 4 decent sized pieces of wood.  

The definition of "burn time" is open to a lot of interpretation.  Do a search on this site and you'll see what I mean.

pen


----------



## rdust (Nov 2, 2011)

WoodBurningDan said:
			
		

> How do you get it to burn so long?



It's a BlazeKing it's how they burn!  I have the smaller Princess(2.8cf) the guys with the King model get 30-40 hours with these early season temps.


----------



## pen (Nov 2, 2011)

rdust said:
			
		

> WoodBurningDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naming that thing Princess is the same as naming your boy Sue.

pen


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 2, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> 295 K right now


   That's nerd-ese for just right.


----------



## pen (Nov 2, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As it should be!  Somehow knew you'd be on that!

pen


----------



## rdust (Nov 2, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> It's a blazeking.
> 
> But, w/ a good ash bed I've just gone my 2nd day of loading the stove w/ 14 hours inbetween a load of 3 - 4 decent sized pieces of wood.
> 
> ...



Right now my stove top is 300* after 24 hours and it was 300* this morning.  That is the perfect stove top temp. for this time of year for my house.  No roller coaster ups/downs and no time wasted fiddling loading small fires.  I don't expect this type of result once it's cold but I'm digging the free time right now!


----------



## pen (Nov 2, 2011)

rdust said:
			
		

> pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep braggin' you, you, big bragger!  






We all know you have a big one, don't need to keep showin' it off!  

 ;-P 

pen


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 2, 2011)

73 Â°F .  Been having a fire in the morning and evening.  The new little kitchen Hampton is perfect for this weather.  I thought I would only burn it to take up the slack in that part of the house that is hard for the old Buck to get to.  But the old Buck is just to much heat this time of the year, so I tried the little Hampton......perfect.  The old Buck can rest until it gets colder.


----------



## rdust (Nov 2, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> Keep braggin' you, you, big bragger!
> 
> We all know you have a big one, don't need to keep showin' it off!
> 
> ...



Sorry....so sorry....I'm done now!


----------



## HotCoals (Nov 2, 2011)

rdust said:
			
		

> pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gota love it!


----------



## Diabel (Nov 2, 2011)

Small fire last night. 55 outside today and sunny. House is still 70 due to cooking & solar gain. No fire tonight ...and surly the beast will kick in around 5am to keep the house comfy (just for 1hr or so). Again calling for 56 tomorrow so maybe a fire in the evening. I have gone through 1/3 the wood I normally do by Nov 1st I like it since all I have is hardwood & it pains me to burn it now. Global warming....or is it cyclical?


----------



## sappy (Nov 2, 2011)

85 in stove room right now. 30 outside. Had it up to 525 stovetop with 3 med pieces and shut down to around 1. I don't always like the flame going out and coming back to a few ploofs of flame, so I opened it up a small amont for light steady flame. Prob here is if I add a couple pieces now it will be at 90 soon. Do have a fan as mentioned at ground level blowing into stove room and does help move heat out. The next morning cause I don't need to load crazy at these temps there will be no big hot coals so I basically will have a cold start at 5am.


----------

